# medsmex



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

hi,i ordered zelnorm from medsmex over one month ago. i checked on my order yesterday and the written message is "the shop is closed". does anyone know what happened?are they shut down for good? (generics don't work for me.)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Zeppod--how are you?i just tried the medsmex website and yes, i got the message "sorry the shop is inaccessible temporarily. please try again later'" so maybe they are just having problems with their website or something and hopefully will reopen it soon.i remember someone posted a few months ago about having problems with a medsmex order--paid for zelnorm but never got the shipment and had problems contacting medsmex about it but i think that problem finally got resolved..i think..have you tried calling them? the last time i ordered from them was in 2008. the number i have for them (from that order form--yes i admit i'm hopelessly anal--i save stuff--maybe that's why i have c ) is 1-866-medsmex. or 1-866-633-7639. fax 1-866-891-5693. or try e-mailing them at [email protected] medsmex.com. although maybe these numbers are no longer good...oh and do you have a tracking number for the order? any tracking results?how frustrating. i sure do wish we had more options!!! good luck!


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

annie,thanks, i am fine. how about you?medsmex never charged my credit card for the order. so i guess it was never processed. also, i don't think you can call them anymore, their liaison in oregon is no more.i will try again next week. otherwise, uh-oh... resolor please!thanks, annie


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

This is a real bummer for people using medsmex. I've had better luck with inhousepharmacy and their generic zelnorm works the same for me. But, I hope medsmex hasn't left a bunch of people in limbo.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi,I am the one who had a problems with MedsMex and getting my Zelmac. I finally did get it, but now see their site is down. I did find another Mexican pharamacy, that carries Zelmac. I have never used them, but you might want to give them a try and let us know how you do. There site is: www.bajapharmacy.com They also have a toll free number on their site.Good Luck,Rose


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A pharmacy website was posted here, I moved the post to this location.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/124635-mexican-pharmacy-info/Didn't want to just delete it as an ad so I put it in the website forum where it is more appropriate.


----------



## rodrigoes (Jun 27, 2010)

Thankyou!Best Regards,Rodrigo Escobedo


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Tiss said:


> This is a real bummer for people using medsmex. I've had better luck with inhousepharmacy and their generic zelnorm works the same for me. But, I hope medsmex hasn't left a bunch of people in limbo.


They MAY not be permanently out of business. I've decided to stick with Tegibs-6 from inhouse since they're MUCH cheaper and I haven't noticed any difference in effect from Zelmac, but just for the fun of it I checked here today:http://medsmex.com/store/home.phpand noticed a bold announcement in red that claims that they are back up and running as of this month. Their Oregon office appears to be closed permanently and they claim a "brick and mortar presence" in Mexico now. Their Zelmac has gone up in price too.I have NOT ordered from them and don't plan to so this is unverified information, just a heads up especially for those who can't use the generic.


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

fizzixgal said:


> They MAY not be permanently out of business. I've decided to stick with Tegibs-6 from inhouse since they're MUCH cheaper and I haven't noticed any difference in effect from Zelmac, but just for the fun of it I checked here today:http://medsmex.com/store/home.phpand noticed a bold announcement in red that claims that they are back up and running as of this month. Their Oregon office appears to be closed permanently and they claim a "brick and mortar presence" in Mexico now. Their Zelmac has gone up in price too.I have NOT ordered from them and don't plan to so this is unverified information, just a heads up especially for those who can't use the generic.


thank you for that! now there are at least 2 resources for zelnorm. has anyone heard anything about resolor? can we get it with a prescription?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes that's great that there are now some more resources for zelnorm!resolor is now avaliable with prescription in the uk and germany. http://www.movetis.com/products/availability-resolor-prucalopridestill not approved by fda in the states though. i think it may be through phase three but not sure what the next step is after that. lets hope it makes it through approval...wish real hard...


----------

